
Kumiko Okae, the voice actress for Pokemon has died from Covid-19 - rmason
https://nintendosmash.com/kumiko-okae-the-voice-actress-for-pokemon-has-died-from-covid-19
======
slavik81
The poor woman played a secondary character in the 8th of 23 Pokemon movies.

She deserves better than this. Okae hosted a morning show on a major network
for 18 years and it gets a passing mention.

~~~
paddez
I mean, this is an article from a Nintendo Blog catered to a western audience.
I'd be surprised if they led with anything else.

